# Whey Protein vs Chicken Eggs Milk Tofu Etc



## as3561 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Everyone,

I'm new on here so please let me know if there is a better place for me to post.

I have been working out on and off for 6 years or so now but am beginning to take it a little more seriously as I am really busy with academic work and working out is a great stress buster.

I have finally begun to realise the benefits of really working legs and so want to have my protein sorted to make the best possible gains.

I usually buy whey protein low in carbs and as natural as possible and take my carbs from other sources.

However I am very very very skint at the mo (paying for Law conversion) and am wondering whether Powders are definitely the cheapest way to go.

If I put the effort in in terms of cooking etc would you guys suggest I could do it cheaper with chicken tofu etc.

I usually get 5kg protein for £40 and it lasts around 6-7 weeks.

Also if you have any great foods that are packed with protein but might not be obvious please pipe up.

Cheers for all the help


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Generally whey will be cheaper than whole foods. Supermarket own brands tins of tuna are quite cheap, but any other meats will be more expensive than wheys.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

recc said:


> Generally whey will be cheaper than whole foods. Supermarket own brands tins of tuna are quite cheap, but any other meats will be more expensive than wheys.


I find that it is cheaper with Whey but i couldnt ever imagine just having whey for my protein, to say i would be on the toilet constantly would be an understatement. I think its best to have a mix between the two to be honest, money premitting of course. Just do what you can untill you can afford to do it the way you want.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

tuna prot can't be compared to whey .. don't forget that .. Whey is wheyyy better than tuna


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> tuna prot can't be compared to whey .. don't forget that .. Whey is wheyyy better than tuna


Is'nt Protein, Protein, and surely Tuna is better than powder, mainly because its something solid in you stomach.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

MMA said:


> Is'nt Protein, Protein, and surely Tuna is better than powder, mainly because its something solid in you stomach.


No because im sure i have read that the bioavailability of tuna is very poor so the body wont actually use much of the protein in comparison to whey.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sizar said:


> tuna prot can't be compared to whey .. don't forget that .. Whey is wheyyy better than tuna


I see what you done there, hahahahaha.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

MMA said:


> Is'nt Protein, Protein, and surely Tuna is better than powder, mainly because its something solid in you stomach.


no mate prot is not prot .. look at BV talbe of prot and type of prot .. for example animal source of prot is than veg ..

have a look http://www.food-info.net/uk/protein/bv.htm

http://www.dynamicbodies.com/protein.htm


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

kieren1234 said:


> I see what you done there, hahahahaha.


yeah lol :thumbup1:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MMA said:


> Is'nt Protein, Protein, and surely Tuna is better than powder, mainly because its something solid in you stomach.


Protein most certainly isnt protein. Quality varies widely.

Eat a handful of sand - thats something solid in your stomach - won't be much good for you tho.

Edit: Damn you sizar, got in first


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

MMA said:


> Is'nt Protein, Protein, and surely Tuna is better than powder, mainly because its something solid in you stomach.





kieren1234 said:


> No because im sure i have read that the bioavailability of tuna is very poor so the body wont actually use much of the protein in comparison to whey.


Tuna only has 14 of the 22 essential amino acids that humans require.... manufactured protein supplements will contain all 22


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> No because im sure i have read that the bioavailability of tuna is very poor so the body wont actually use much of the protein in comparison to whey.


Or i see, didnt know that. thanks i'v learned something new:thumb:

i have at least a tin of tuna everyday... so would i be better with a shake instead.?


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

sizar said:


> no mate prot is not prot .. look at BV talbe of prot and type of prot .. for example animal source of prot is than veg ..
> 
> have a look http://www.food-info.net/uk/protein/bv.htm
> 
> http://www.dynamicbodies.com/protein.htm


Will certainly have a look at them , cheers mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Tuna only has 14 of the 22 essential amino acids that humans require.... manufactured protein supplements will contain all 22


Thanks Zara, would you mind looking at my thread in this section titled "complete prtein" as this relates to something i have asked. Thanks.



MMA said:


> Or i see, didnt know that. thanks i'v learned something new:thumb:
> 
> i have at least a tin of tuna everyday... so would i be better with a shake instead.?


Yes unless you have another source of protein added to the tuna??


----------



## Buddhist Palm (Aug 11, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> Yes unless you have another source of protein added to the tuna??


Ok cool, sorry for the hijack,


----------

